# co2



## big_buds_make_me_happy (Jul 1, 2007)

By now everyone knows how to create co2 with water yeast and sugar so I wont break that process down. One thing I ran across that may help all the folks that use this method, was one day while shaking the bottles the thought crossed my mind. If you get this release of co2 from disturbing the settlement how could I disturb it all the time and get a more concistent supply of co2 in the room.
I use 2 3.5 gallon water bottles. The only thing new I did was to take an air pump with two large bubble rocks, sink it to the bottom of the bottle and let the air disturb the settlement. 
It works nice, thought this may help someone else...


----------



## frostynuggz420 (Jul 1, 2007)

hey that sounds good but im not 2 familair with that methoed on how 2 make it could u possibly let me know how 2 do this?? thanks


----------

